# Damage to Galactica. (Spoilers)



## Clark Kent (Feb 28, 2009)

*Damage to Galactica. (Spoilers)
By Silent Bob - 02-28-2009 07:32 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Those watching the final episodes are aware of the deteriorating condition of the ship.

At the start of the series, we find not the Pride of the Fleet (ala TOS BSG) but the last of it's type, a 50 year old veteran, in the midst of decommissioning and being converted to  museum.  In fact, the ship appears to have been partially stripped of it's exterior armor, in addition to all but 1 squadron, and all weapons.

During the Mini, the ship survives a direct hit by a tactical nuclear missile, and suffers some decompression damage.

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 			 				She provides covering fire for the Fleet during Cylon attacks no fewer than 240 times 			 			 		 	 	 
The ship jumps hundreds of times, further taxing it's internal structures.

During the New Caprica rescue, the ship does a crash decent into atmosphere, putting incredible stress on it, before jumping back into orbit for a 3 on 1 battle against Cylon basestars being clse to final destruction before the sacrifice of the Pegasus allows it and the fleet to escape.

 	Quote:
_Galactica_ bears the scars of the battle with significant scorching and dents to the hull. 			 			 		 	 	 
 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 			 				In "A Day in the Life", Colonel Tigh comments that _Galactica_ took so much damage in this battle that it would "take six weeks in dry dock just to bang out the dents". This indicates that the damage is extensive enough to require a significant amount time (probably months) for full repair, and would be unlikely to survive a massive battle again. 			 			 		 	 	 
The damage continues, as each jump, each conflict, further degrades the warship.
http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Galactica

With the damage detected by Chief Tyrol now looking to be fatal,  how long does the ship have, how much more punishment can she endure?  

Will she survive long enough to bring her charges home, or will she be the "Dying Leader" who won't survive to see the New World?


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

